# Missing Sniper!!



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am posting this to protest Sniper assignment to the Jaycee Training School. I believe he is presently being held there against his will while the instructors there are FORCING cool-aid down his throat in an attempt to RE-EDUCATE him!!

Now I'm sure your wondering what got him assigned to this scary and dreadful place. He dared try to out the secret womens society here on this site!!! YES!! This was his crime! 

That and DEMANDING equal rights for the men here! We all want our HBT back! 

If you all dont hear anything further from me you know I was betrayed by a member of this womens group! I would believe that StbbrnMedic may conspire with Jaycee and the other women of this group to SILENCE ME!!.......................................................


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

fra444 said:


> If you all dont hear anything further from me you know I was betrayed by a member of this womens group! I would believe that StbbrnMedic may conspire with Jaycee and the other women of this group to SILENCE ME!!.......................................................


Blasphemy!

Although stbbrn is entitled to silence you in any manner she pleases!:fun:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

In before thread lock.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Fra (and anyone else that is genuinely bothered by this) - we talk about recipes, cool shoes, flowers and girl stuff that would be resented by the majority of the board and hijacked by men that resented it being posted here on an LE forum. 

The really good nasty stuff we post here ;-)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Fra (and anyone else that is genuinely bothered by this) - *we talk about recipes, cool shoes, flowers and girl stuff* that would be resented by the majority of the board and hijacked by men that resented it being posted here on an LE forum.
> 
> The really good nasty stuff we post here ;-)


I'm thinking the talk always strays toward..........


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe WE want to talk about cars and beer. And 7 can talk about skirts and T backs.......


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

we talk about that stuff too, sniper...lol


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Maybe WE want to talk about cars and beer. And 7 can talk about skirts and T backs.......


Just so we're clear, I talk about cars and beer B:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> we talk about that stuff too, sniper...lol


So why should you bitches get a PRIVATE forum for it ?????


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

cause we special 

and cause we like to gossip about boys n stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> cause we special
> 
> and cause we like to gossip about boys n stuff


So in that case......... 7 has the biggest gripe. And all the more reason for us to have a place to reinsTITute our HBT !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Sniper said:


> So in that case......... 7 has the biggest gripe. And all the more reason for us to have a place to reinsTITute our HBT !!!!!!


Where else is he going to start his tramp stamp muscle thread?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahahahahaa.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Where else is he going to start his tramp stamp muscle thread?


Shouldnt you be enjoying some " matt" time...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Shouldnt you be enjoying some " matt" time...


It's Matt. Get it right.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

guys with tramp stamps?

is that the same as the manly capris?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

No worries, Snipe will be rescued soon.......


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The women have an actual private forum? Seriously?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Ladies, are any of you members?

MAWLE: Massachusetts Association of Women in Law Enforcement

My wife says it's a must join.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jaycee said:


> stop being a baby sniper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if anyone wants to look at hot babes then you can look at all the other websites out there.
> 
> oh and fra stop being feisty!!!!!!!!


I LOOOOVE! being feisty!!!

I think Snipe is so upset because you are forming a group that if we do that as MEN we are being sexist PIGS! But yet you wimmins are encouraged to do it!
That and we WANT BOOBIES!!!!  


263FPD said:


> Ladies, are any of you members?
> 
> MAWLE: Massachusetts Association of Women in Law Enforcement
> 
> My wife says it's a must join.


We have that man haters group at my job. They have monthly meetings that take them off of the street! I dont get that as a man do any of you guys get that benefit?!

Hey did you notice that all you have to do is drop the *W* in *MAWLE* and you get *MALE!! *Just yet another example of the wimmins penis envy!!!

WE GOT ONE AND YOU WANT MANY!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

fra444 said:


> I LOOOOVE! being feisty!!!
> 
> I think Snipe is so upset because you are forming a group that if we do that as MEN we are being sexist PIGS! But yet you wimmins are encouraged to do it!
> That and we WANT BOOBIES!!!!
> ...


[email protected] penis envy...lol lol


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jaycee said:


> ACTUALLY you get *MALA*


 DAMN!!! I fixed it..........


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Jaycee said:


> ACTUALLY you get *MALA*


_*Mala, *_in Russian means _*Not Enough.

Yes, that is one of my many skills

I am fluent in Russian.
*_


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Ladies, are any of you members?
> 
> MAWLE: Massachusetts Association of Women in Law Enforcement
> 
> My wife says it's a must join.


WOuldn't they actually have to be IN LE ????????? Juss sayin'  Banging cops doesn't count.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Juss sayin'  Banging cops doesn't count.


No, but it's LOTS of fun!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> *WOuldn't they actually have to be IN LE* ????????? Juss sayin'  *Banging cops doesn't count*.


If they were banging cops, wouldn't the LE be in them, not them being in LE? Just sayin'


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> No, but it's LOTS of fun!!!!!


Did you get the tip I left you ??????


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Did you get the tip I left you ??????


OH Asshat!!!! LMAO!!!

Would you believe Fra had to explain that to me!  I had no idea what you meant!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> OH Asshat!!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> Would you believe Fra had to explain that to me!  I had no idea what you meant!!! LMAO!!


Don't tell Masscops what we did !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh hunny.... Just because you dream it doesn't really mean it happened!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh hunny.... Just because you dream it doesn't really mean it happened!!!


Don't tell that to my GYM SOCK !!!!!!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Don't tell that to my GYM SOCK !!!!!!!!


:L: :L:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> :L: :L:


No surprise........ Living with FRA, he didn't have to explain THAT ONE to you !!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Trust me... His socks get dirty from his boots now, no other reason!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Trust me... His socks get dirty from his boots now, no other reason!!


You mean SNEAKERS !!!!!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> If they were banging cops, wouldn't the LE be in them, not them being in LE? Just sayin'


That would be "LE by injection"..


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Sam1974 said:


> That would be "LE by injection"..


It could be Ingestion!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> That would be "LE by injection"..


Or by ingestion. (Hope I spelled that correctly)



StbbrnMedic said:


> It could be Ingestion!!


 Shit, I didn't even look at your post Sbbrn. Sorry


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Or by ingestion. (Hope I spelled that correctly)
> 
> Shit, I didn't even look at your post Sbbrn. Sorry


Great minds!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

And for the record........ There is only ONE missing sniper. He was fried last week, never to return !!!!!!!!

THREAD CLOSED.


----------

